# Having trouble finding base grains for a mix...



## atinsley320 (Aug 1, 2010)

I've looked at several of the feed mixes in this forum and all I think I can locate around me are rolled oats.

This is a list of the feeds the local feed store carries

* Shelled Corn
* Cracked Corn
* Ear Corn
* Waterfowl
* Broiler Starter
* Broiler Grower
* Turkey Starter
* Turkey Grower
* Layer
* Scratch
* Hog Feed
* Pot Belly Pig Feed
* Ratite (Emu)
* Pigeon Feed
* Game Fish
* Rabbit
* Bran
* Oyster Shell
* Grit

* Goat Feed
* Calf Manna
* Deer Feed
* Beet Pulp
* 10% Sweet
* 12% Sweet
* 12% Pellet
* Crimped Oats
* Rolled Oats
* Alfalfa Cube
* Alfalfa Pellet
* Molasses
* PDZ
* Bentonite
* Ag Lime
* Straw
* Flax Seed

I know rolled oats can be used as a base but are there any other things on that list that might be suitable? The only place I can find flaked barley is over an hour away and it's just too much to drive there. I'm sure there's probably somewhere closer but I haven't thought of anything yet. I can't find wheat either. There is a Tractor Supply Co. about 20 minutes away that sells a 50lb mix of "corn, oats and barley with just a touch of molasses for that sweet "granola" flavor." I have no idea how much corn is in it so that's probably a no-go.

Any suggestions? Sorry for the long post.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

From that list, I know these are usually safe for mice and have fed something similar myself:

* Hog Feed
* Pot Belly Pig Feed
* Rabbit

* Goat Feed
* Crimped Oats
* Rolled Oats
* Flax Seed (as a small part of a mix)

You just need to read the ingredients and make sure that grains (wheat, oats, barley) are the first ingredients on the list, that the protein level is between 10 and 16%, and that there aren't loads of chemicals.

I fed my mice on pig pellets with much success, until my favourite brand changed it's ingredients so that it was useless for mice. Now I feed them Mixed Poultry Corn as a base, which contains wheat, barley and maize, and they're looking great on that. Whatever you choose, you'll need to add some dog food for meat based proteins.

A lot of people have success feeding rabbit food as a base and mixing in some dog food and bird seed to cover the nutritional spectrum. Goat food is quite similar to rabbit food in lots of ways so you could use that too.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

isnt there a website that u could order from? i know my local horse and poultry store deliver for free if u spend over so much, is there something similar in america that u could use x


----------



## atinsley320 (Aug 1, 2010)

Well I found an organic grocery store today that sells bulk grains.

Unfortunately I was working from memory on what to buy so I didn't get the perfect mixture of things by any means.

I bought
*3.93 lbs of rolled oats
*2.28 lbs of hulled barley
*1.31 lbs of flaked rye
*1.05 lbs of hulled millet

I know that's way too much millet to add into the rest of it. Should I add other things (besides dog food which I already will be adding) before I give it to them?

I didn't really weigh any of it which is why I ended up with so much more barley than rye.

What do you guys think?


----------

